# This Guy Makes Sense



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Good video to pass on to cigar smoking friends and anyone interested in personal Liberty (shouldnt that include all Americans before the 4th of July ?)


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

I don't know what it's going to take to get people to comprehend what's happening with our government - it's not just smokes, it's friggin everything. These bureaucrats need to justify their existence - and the only way they do that is by creating more rules. Rules mean less liberty. Today it's tobacco, sugar, and guns. Who knows what problems they'll try to solve tomorrow. 

Here's the scary part: why does this keep happening? Because we don't hold our elected officials accountable? Maybe. But I have a sneaking suspicion that this crap actually IS the will of the people. In 2016 America, the realization that the role of government isn't to protect you from yourself, and that winners and losers in life is only natural isn't the reality that most Americans seem to want. We ALL want freedom. The question is what freedom are we looking for? I want freedom of choice. Most seem to want freedom from failure. And that's a GD shame, because only one is actually attainable. And it's not the one our country is striving for. 

Having said all that... this July 4th, when we all fire up our sticks and grills, let's appreciate the freedom that we do still have. And even though we may not like certain things, there's still no place I'd rather be than here. HOPEFULLY, that never changes.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

@MikeFox87 - very well said brother !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

People forget all to fast.
The freedoms that we enjoy are never free.
Fight we must to keep what so many have died for.


----------

